# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ی سوال راجب مشکل درثبت نام کنکور!

## alilovegham

آغا ما رفتیم ثبت نام کنیم این کافی نتی کدپستی را اشتباه زد برم ویرایشش کنم یا نه ؟

----------


## idealist

> آغا ما رفتیم ثبت نام کنیم این کافی نتی کدپستی را اشتباه زد برم ویرایشش کنم یا نه ؟


سوالی میپرسیا ! اره برو ویرایش کن

----------


## alilovegham

چیکا کنم؟

----------


## aktft

> آغا ما رفتیم ثبت نام کنیم این کافی نتی کدپستی را اشتباه زد برم ویرایشش کنم یا نه ؟


با سلام
بله ، هرگونه دادن اطلاعات غلط ، تخلف محسوب میشود و مشکل ساز هست. البته فکر کنم این مورد رو نمیشه دیگه ویرایش کرد ، چون تو دفترچه نوشته بود تقاضانامه ثبت نام قابل ویرایش نیست ، شما حتما اقدام کنید.

----------


## ithossein

به جز نام و نام خاندادگی و شماره شناسنامه تمام اطلاعات رو می تونید ویرایش کنید من خودم یه بار ویرایش زدم .

----------


## alilovegham

بچه ها منم رفتم ویرایشش کردم .شما هم اگه مشکلی براتون پیش امد برید ویرایش کنید تشکر از دوستان بای

----------


## T!G3R

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط alilovegham


چیکا کنم؟


سلام دوست عزیز
بله برو ویرایشش کن
اگه ویرایشش نکنی به عنوان متخلف باهاتون برخورد میشه
موفق باشی..._

----------

